# Public Poll???



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've created polls and said make it public but it doesn't show who voted for what. I've also voted in polls that say they're public when you vote but then it doesn't show who voted. Is this function supposed to work or is it really disabled? Thanks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> I've created polls and said make it public but it doesn't show who voted for what. I've also voted in polls that say they're public when you vote but then it doesn't show who voted. Is this function supposed to work or is it really disabled? Thanks


To see who voted in public polls, click on the value (number of votes) or percentage at the right of each poll option. That will take you to a view showing who voited for each option in the poll.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I usually don't participate in polls in which the votes are made public. Why should it
be important for anyone to see how anyone else voted? If I want you to know my
opinion, I will tell you what it is, as I have frequently and so eloquently done in more
than 14,000 posts.

Come to think of it, I just did!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Does the poll have to be open for that to work? I tried it on poll http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93399 and it doesn't. When I created it I know I said to make it public.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Rad,

A moderator discussion led to editing the poll to remove the public flag. Normally, you would be able to see the individual votes.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I find that in general Public Polls lead to tainted results cause people often find themselves being criticized for voting their true feelings.

I removed the flag on the poll being referred to, after discussion, and a few people stating after they voted they wish they didn't vote cause after the fact they realized everyone could see who voted. I believe someone even asked to have their vote removed, it was much easier just to remove the Public flag.

Jason


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> I find that in general Public Polls lead to tainted results cause people often find themselves being criticized for voting their true feelings.
> 
> I removed the flag on the poll being referred to, after discussion, and a few people stating after they voted they wish they didn't vote cause after the fact they realized everyone could see who voted. I believe someone even asked to have their vote removed, it was much easier just to remove the Public flag.
> 
> Jason


It would have been nice to at least let the OP know about that decision then.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Agree, and I usually do... I dropped the ball on this one.

Jason


----------

